# Möchte eigene Homepage. Noch ganz am anfang.



## Rippernikus (13. August 2004)

Hi @ all.
Ich möchte mir eine eigene Homepage gestallten und dazu wollt ich euch fragen welches oder welche Programme ich dafür brauche.
Wie fange ich am besten an?


----------



## seltsamer (14. August 2004)

das is "homepage review"...bedeutet: du hast ne Seite fertig und willst sie herzeigen.

zu der Software:

im endefekt haste für ne bescheidene Seite alles auf der Platte:

den Editor.

damit schreibste die Seite 

alternativen:

frontpage, dreamweaver 

für Design:

photoshop, painshop, corel draw etc.



mfg

Alex


----------



## otherside (14. August 2004)

Hallo.

Im Prinzip hat  seltsamer recht. Du musst dich auf alle Fälle mit html auskennen. Frontpage und andere Programme versprechen zwar immer ohne diese Kenntnisse auszukommen, aber wenn du z.B. Formulare oder andere Sachen in deine Hp einbauen willst, die das Programm nicht unterstützt, sitzt du auf dem Trockenen!

Des weiteren solltest du wissen wie man Scripte in eine Hp einbaut. Javakenntnisse habe ich auch nicht, aber es gibt ja zum Glück vorgefertigte (freeware) Scripte die man in seine Hp einbauen darf.

Was natürlich am besten ist, du kannst php. Dann würde es nämlich auch mit dem Nachbarn klappen  

Grafikprogramme sind insovern wichtig, wenn du Seiten machen willst mit Effekten und anderen grafischen Effekten.
Wenn aber eine Seite genügt auf der Informationen im Vordergrund liegen, ist ein teures Grafikprogramm nicht wichtig.

Nochwas zu seltsamer:


> alternativen:
> 
> frontpage, dreamweaver
> 
> ...



Schmerzshop? Das Programm ist mir gar nicht bekannt?   

MFG


----------



## zinion (1. September 2004)

PHP ist gut aber man sollte HTML als Grundlage haben. Wenn du dir nen Buch kaufst das dir zusagt (guck mal bei amazon.de nach gebaruchten, die sind meist wie neu und kosten die Hälfte) kannst du dir an zwei tagen die Kenntnisse für eine bescheidene Website aneignen. Wenn du kein Buch kaufen willst, kann man http://selfhtml.teamone.de empfehlen. Für den Anfänger halte ich jedoch ein Buch für gut, das einen Schritt für Schritt an die Hand nimmt, SELFHTML ist zum Nachschlagen sehr gut.

Und wenn du dich dann in HTML  gut zurecht findest, solltest du mal sehen ob du mit PHP klarkommst, ist nicht schwer.

Wenn du selbst HTML lernst brauchst du nur einen Text-Editor (ich empfehle immer http://www.textpad.de, das macht den Code schön übersichtlich durch Farben und hat sehr nützliche Funktionen für HTML) und ein Grafikprogramm für den Anfang.

Programme, um HTML-Seiten zu erstellen erzeugen meist einen merkwürdigen Code, in dem man sich kaum zurecht findet, wenn man etwas von Hand ändern will...


----------



## evoleena (1. September 2004)

Nimm am besten Phase 5 und Selfhtml zu Hilfe.
Dann kannst dus dir besser einprägen und lernen wenn du selber mit dem Quelltext umgehst!


----------

